

Microsoft's PR Boss Slams NYT Gadget Guru David Pogue After Infavorable Review - conweets
http://www.conweets.com/nytimes/fxshaw/

======
dekhn
I'm pretty amazed that Frank X. Shaw still has his job; being openly
aggressive to people who review your products doesn't seem like a smart
strategy, especially in the twittersphere.

